
Microsoft has decided to acquire Yahoo one employee at a time - Flemlord
http://www.techflash.com/microsoft/Microsoft_gets_not_one_but_three_more_Yahoo_engineers48889417.html
======
secret
I don't know how interesting the article is, but I have to admit the headline
made me laugh.

